# Eclipse photo



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2017)

On a whim I took a selfie of myself during the eclipse with the sun over my shoulder.

We only had a partial eclipse.  You can see the sun in the background.  Click to enlarge. Kind of neat huh?  I can only post small web pics for this forum.


----------

